# Has anybody successfully transitioned from 75% CAF LTD to 90% IRB



## aelba081 (26 May 2021)

I've been removed from VOC REHAB by VA and have a DEC, DTC and 77% Disability Award. I want to leave SISIP as they are only concerned with the bottom line. I recently filled out the yearly doctors form, which is a huge trigger and now they are forcing me to apply for CPP DI.  SISIP claims that if I don't apply for CPP DI they will either stop all my benefit payments or calculate what CPP DI will give me and deduct that from my monthly benefit.  
PLS can anybody help


----------



## aelba081 (28 May 2021)

UPDATE

There is a lot of info so I will give the summary now and wright a longer post in the near future to share lessons learned.  As well, the situation is still developing.

I have been on SISIP LTD since NOV2012.
I received a letter from SISIP demanding that I apply for CPP DI and forcing me to sign a waiver of "Irrevocable consent" for SISIP to communicate with CPP and receive direct payment.

SISIP can and will force me to apply for CPP DI or they will stop my LTD benefits.
I do not have to sign or agree to "IRREVOCABLE CONSENT".
The Lump Sum Payment if I was awarded CPP DI can only be retroactive to a maximum of 11months and the taxes are adjusted by Manulife such that I don't have a huge spike in taxes owing.

VA refuses to allow me to even apply for complete 90% IRB.


----------



## Teager (28 May 2021)

I'm in kind of in the same boat. Just received my CPPD application from SISIP and have been on SISIP for 6 years now.

I don't see CPPD as a bad thing especially if you have kids as you will receive a payment for them on top of what you get.


----------



## aelba081 (30 May 2021)

Good Morning,
Before knowing that CPPD is only retroactive by NMT 11months, I was extremely concerned as a retroactive lump sum pmt from NOV2012 was around 75K and I assumed I would be paying the taxes on the spike in income.

If you qualify for CPPD the DI PMT offsets your SISIP PMT. 
 ex SISIP PMT 3000 before CPPDI 
 CPPDI PMT of 800$ + 2200 SISIP

AND you can not earn any income ex: investment income while on SISIP LTD b/c 100% clawback

IMO if someone meets the criteria for 90%IRB they are at a significant disadvantage while remaining with SISIP


----------



## Teager (30 May 2021)

Working or going to school and completing it usually causes SISIp to give you the boot which would send you over to VAC.

Also VAC does top up the 15% so that you receive 90%.

There is also a class action currently going to mediation for anyone who was recieving an allowance when released and is on SISIp. This could have an affect on the amount you make.

If you want to run a business from home and don't want SISIp to claw back anything go and incorporate it as they won't be able to touch that money. Chances are tho if they know your working in any capacity or even volunteering they will be looking to give you the boot.


----------



## AIRFORCE26 (21 Aug 2021)

Teager said:


> Working or going to school and completing it usually causes SISIp to give you the boot which would send you over to VAC.
> 
> Also VAC does top up the 15% so that you receive 90%.
> 
> ...


I was looking to run a small lawn cutting business just to get me out of the house. If I have a corporation and don't pay myself anything out of that corp can they cancel my benefits?


----------

